# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  Choose an Ice Cream

## Ax01

today is moving sooo slow. it's overcast outside and it's gonna rain again soon. beyond that, Labor Day weekend is coming and Summer is going to an end.  :/

so let's pretend we're still in the heat of Summer and an ice cream truck just pulled up to neighborhood, playing a friendly jingle. which one of these frozen treats would u choose? there's so many!





i think i wanna try that birthday cake ice cream bar.

----------


## LightningPython

No 99 flake? Shocking.  :ROFL: 


Ill go with the snow cone then, it looks really nice!

----------

_Ax01_ (09-01-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Stawberry shortcake bar! My favorite. ;;

----------

_Ax01_ (09-01-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Ice cream cookie sandwich!

----------

_Ax01_ (09-01-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I'll take that Spongebob popsicle, thank you very much!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (09-02-2016)

----------


## highqualityballz

Choco taco, without thinking twice. If for some reason they were out of choco tacos next runner up would be a screwball.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-02-2016),_Ax01_ (09-02-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Choco taco, without thinking twice. If for some reason they were out of choco tacos next runner up would be a screwball.


I 100% agree with this!! Choco Tacos are the most amazing frozen treats. They are my absolute favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (09-02-2016)

----------


## the_rotten1

> Stawberry shortcake bar! My favorite. ;;


Can't say no to the strawberry shortcake bars. Damn they're good!

----------

_Ax01_ (09-02-2016)

----------


## rlditmars

For me, it's the Chocolate Shortcake. Reminds me of the original Good Humor Chocolate Éclair.

----------

_Ax01_ (09-02-2016),_Sonny1318_ (09-02-2016)

----------


## Ginvbch

Ah man bomb pop jr all day although I think it was another name.  Oh I'll also take a box of candy cigarettes please!

----------

_Ax01_ (09-02-2016)

----------


## DanielLee5

Omg it reminded me my childhood, don't know why

----------

_Ax01_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## Ba11er

creamsicle or a fudgesicle ! We have an Indian summer here so its just starting to heat up.

----------

_Ax01_ (09-21-2016)

----------


## Ax01

i don't want summer to end so here's an ice cream bamp!

you may choose from the old menu or new menu:



> today is moving sooo slow. it's overcast outside and it's gonna rain again soon. beyond that, Labor Day weekend is coming and Summer is going to an end.  :/
> 
> so let's pretend we're still in the heat of Summer and an ice cream truck just pulled up to neighborhood, playing a friendly jingle. which one of these frozen treats would u choose? there's so many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i wanna try that birthday cake ice cream bar.







i think i wanna try that Lucas Mango pop.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bodie

I think I would choose the bomb pop.  Always loved the red, white, blue popsicles

----------

_Ax01_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I used to like those orange cream bars...that could "work" for me.   :Very Happy:   Or maybe the chocolate shortcake?

----------

_Ax01_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

Omg Sonic 100%

----------

_Ax01_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Choco Taco all day :Good Job:

----------

_Ax01_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Magnum, either one. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (09-03-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

an ice cream sammich, I was craving one earlier before I saw this post and now I want one again.

----------

